# Goodbye Matilda.



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Aw, I am so sorry for your loss-she was a real cutie.

How long do rabbits generally live? I have never owned one.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

*awe, I'm so sorry for your loss.* We had a bunny named Pizzaburger that lived to be 7.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry about Matilda. She was really cute! We've never had bunnies but I have always wanted one. So soft and fluffy!

I hope Bo is going to be okay.


----------



## MelissaH (Jul 27, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your precious bunny Matilda. She is so cute. Hopefully the vet can give you some answers as to what may have happened.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry about Tilly. She was a beautiful girl.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Thankyou everyone. I can't remember not having a bunny in my life. My first one lived till 8 but they can live to be much older.

Bo is only 2 years old so I will get him a another companion. Another rescue girl. Rabbits need to be with a bunny friend.

It just breaks my heart that he was cuddled up to her this morning. At least they were together.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss. She was adorable!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Aww - so sorry for your loss. It does sound like the other bunny loved her companionship immensely. 

I had a bunny once name Koco - a tan colored dutch - but I kept him outside in a hutch - he was a bit of a panic if he was taken out of there - airplanes scared him (must have thought they were a big hawk?) Mine only lived about 4 years.

It is a bit scary that so many have died in a short period - do you live near each other? I'd wonder if something was sprayed in the area.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of Matilda. She is hopping around with the other bunnies playing at the bridge. She was a beautiful girl and it is sweet that Bo laid beside her. He sounds like a sweetie. Good luck in finding a new bunny friend for him. Love how your spoiled him on his birthday.


----------



## goldengirl71 (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope Bo is just fine. He will need extra cuddles (as will you). Take care.


----------



## ShannonW (Jan 30, 2008)

So sorry for yours and Bo's loss. I love rabbits... I need a bigger house!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

so sorry for you loss. my first rabbit, Thumper (I was 5) lived to be 12 he was a black & white Rhinelander, then I raised mini-rex's for years. I found that my larger rabbits outlived the minis by 6-7 years.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Maybe the vet will figure something out.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

The vet could find nothing wrong with Bo. His heart, lungs and temperature are all fine. He said not to worry too much if Bo doesn't eat well in the next few days as rabbits can get very depressed.

Please put Bo in your prayers.


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

Im so sorry for you loss...such a cute little thing. Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## Gold Elyse (Jan 6, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss. I used to own a bunny, we had to give him away, so I now how you feel. Bo is in my prayers.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm So Sorry For Your Loss. You All Will Be In Our Thoughts And Prayer's. Your Bunnies Are Very Pretty.

Debbie & Mason


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh...I'm so sorry for your loss. Please give Bo some extra cuddles from me and Jester.

God speed sweet angel Matilda......


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So sorry for you're loss, we have two minature Rex Rabitts, Curly and Moe and they allways cuddle, they will be two in May.



















 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Sorry for your loss....


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Bo is eating more this morning. He has a passion for cornflakes so he got some of those. I will be visiting the rescue on sunday to see if they have a nice female bunny for him.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Matilda was a beautiful bunny. The part about Bo being all cuddled up just made me so sad... I'm glad to hear that he's eating a bit more today. Good luck at the rescue.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so glad that Bo is eating again! I hope you can find him a new friend. RIP Matilda.


----------

